# NIE process?



## premieji (Jan 26, 2008)

My family are staying with us wanting to stay permanently in Spain and need NIE's for themselves and two boys aged 4 and 7 (who need to register for schools also) - we live in Torrox, (east of Malaga) in Malaga province. Can anyone outiline the process and what they have to do...? Many thanks. Premieji.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I may stand corrected but the boys will not need, and may not be able to get, NIE until they are 14 yrs. First issue is to find your local oficina de extranjeros. Someone in or nearer Torrox woul dbe best to advise you of the local procedure and where.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

premieji said:


> My family are staying with us wanting to stay permanently in Spain and need NIE's for themselves and two boys aged 4 and 7 (who need to register for schools also) - we live in Torrox, (east of Malaga) in Malaga province. Can anyone outiline the process and what they have to do...? Many thanks. Premieji.


How good's your Spanish? - loads in WEB OFICIAL DIRECCION GENERAL DE LA POLICIA Y DE LA GUARDIA CIVIL (C.N.P.) -ESPAÑA- and .: Ministerio del Interior (España) - :.. - Translating it - sorry don't have the time.


----------

